# question about wing flipping in doves



## cathy (May 31, 2002)

I know that males do the wing flipping in the nest with their heads down.My older dove whom i believe is a girl was doing the wing flip when my male came up to her. she had her head down also. what does this mean ? i have searched a few sites and cant find the answer.


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Do you mean a wing-slap, or that up and down twitching that they do with one or both wings, while bowing their heads? (Often this is accompanied with a low moan or grunting)

If it's the latter, it means you're alright with them--at least, right where you are.

Sometimes, Bernie does this and it's just what I say. At other times, he does this, but his "eyes are all wrong", meaning, he baits you in, then, wham!, a full blown Spider Creature attack!







Yes, Bernie has some concept of deception!









Ususally it means that all is well and you're way cool!









--Ray


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Maybe I'm off base here, but could it be a form of excercise?


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

"Wing flipping" is a form of defense. It also is a way the birds show they own a territory. You could have hens or cocks, both will will flip to show defensive behavior. Don't worry. Just let them be.
Regards,
Carl


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

What I call the wing-slap is a defensive move. My little hen, Cosmo, can nail you three or four times, rapid fire. Many a Spider Creature has fallen...

--Ray


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

What I'm picturing in my head is a form of exercise. When they stretch both wings up in the air, but not fully extended. Turkey does that after she wakes up and is getting her wings ready to fly. 

So what you guys are explaining is something that I've not seen yet. Do they put their wings straight up? 

Julie


----------



## cathy (May 31, 2002)

I think i word it wrong....when the male goes into the nest and puts his head down and tail up in the air and just lightly twitches his wings while cooing. I noticed that same behavior in my female when my male flew up to her on the perch she put her head down and tail straight up and twitched her wings at him. is this a nesting bahavior ? sorry for the miswording in my earlier post. I do have to say this is MY FAVORITE board. you people here go above and beyond helping people like me that are new to dove keeping. I big thanks to all of you kind souls.


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi, Cathy:

That is what I thought you meant. I'd said, "...or that up and down twitching that they do with one or both wings, while bowing their heads? (Often this is accompanied with a low moan or grunting)"

That's Lovey-Dovey stuff! Cosmo does it too, and it's one of the signs to watch for when bonding with a new pigeon. Try sweet-talking, and watch.









But as I explained above, Bernie will fake this to lure in unsuspecting Spider Creatures!







My oldest son got the biggest kick out of that last month. He noticed too, "Look, dad, his eyes are all wrong!"









We've learned to read Bernie pretty well.

My friend, Daniel (a member here and a pigeon-hero if there ever was one), once told me that he suspected Bernie was a reincarnated six year old boy...









--Ray

PS. To get through a narrow passage, Bernie will also raise his wings straight up, to make himself skinnier, then slip through.


----------



## cathy (May 31, 2002)

i thought that that was what it meant. ok now for the hard part. i am going to seperate the 2 younger doves and let joseph and mary (appropriate names...LOL) be alone in their cage together to do their thingy :0 they wont like it at first but i think they will get over it. i think my 2 youngest dove are also male and female so in the end all will be happy.







Thanks for your reply.


----------

